# Q-Rich Traded Again!!



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

To the HEAT

For Mark Blount. Id say its a good move. We may be loaded at the three, but not talented. He can space the floor and get buckets, and compete with his BF Dorell if anything. Him and Dwyane are also super-tight, so this is obviously a move to keep him happy.

*WELCOME Q-RICH!*










Yeah, gonna need a new number...


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

I was about t post this but i accidentally hit the back button. Mark Blount was useless for Miami atleast with RICHARDSON he can SHOOT.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I think he sucks but it's a good trade. He's friends with Wade, he can shoot and we only gave up Blount.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

mehhhhh

guess it can't hurt seeing as Blount never plays anyway and the contract is the same **** pretty much. Maaaan if this was like 8 years ago i'd be hyped. I loved the guy coming out of college. he was hard nosed on inside as it gets for a 3. Too bad D'antoni pretty much made him a 3 pt. shooter, and he never got out of that lane.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I called this in another thread! im the new W2M biatches! 

I think this is a great place for Q to be. He hasnt played on a decent team since the Suns, I actually think he could be a solid addition. If he can get back to his earlier days where he was a solid rebounder and even inside scorer, he's a handy pickup.

Hey, at worst he's a $9M expiring and can be dealt for a 5th time :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hold the phone - tell me this is not true...

_Richardson is set to make $8.7 million this coming season and has a *player option for 2010-2011 worth $9.3 mil*. Blunt will make $7.9 mil this year and is a UFA afterwords._


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Looking at his numbers for the first time, he can probably still do decent things here.

We're well known for getting the most we can out of the young, the old, the raw, and the washed-up. God knows Spo will try to get more than the three-point-shooting-only Q that D'Antoni created. Whether or not it will be effective is not a huge issue, as we went from being four-deep at C, to at least that at SF.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MB30 said:


> Hold the phone - tell me this is not true...
> 
> _Richardson is set to make $8.7 million this coming season and has a *player option for 2010-2011 worth $9.3 mil*. Blunt will make $7.9 mil this year and is a UFA afterwords._


No way in hell its not a team option...

There'd have to be some sort of wink-wink with Dwyane Wade involved.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

I checked on hoopshype.com and it doesn't show a player option on q-rich for 2010.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thank christ - Riles wouldnt touch a player option of that size for a guy like Q.

Hey, atleast we have a legitimate 3-5 options at SF. One of which will become a starter.

Q-Rich: Brings the 3ball (no banging on your head please, Q - it was OK when you were 20, not now).
Beasley: Probably not the ideal small forward, but he needs 35 minutes a game and this is where he's gonna get half of em.
Dorell: Brings versatility, some defensive ability and can rebound, block shots, and stick the corner J.
Khouba aka Rainbow: Decent defender and 3pt shooter - looks like he will be 12th man/IR this year.
Cookie: We played a 3 pronged guard attack at times last year with Chalmers and Wade with Cook at the 3. Could still see it in stretches, as Cook's D improved drastically last year (well, the 1st half anyway).


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

MB30 said:


> Hold the phone - tell me this is not true...
> 
> _Richardson is set to make $8.7 million this coming season and has a *player option for 2010-2011 worth $9.3 mil*. Blunt will make $7.9 mil this year and is a UFA afterwords._


Definitely not true. The writer not only can't spell Blount, he made that up. We take on 800k in salary for a player who will actually play. We couldn't ask for any better return for Blount without taking on post 2010 salary. I love this.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

lol talk about buying and selling houses


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Im happy with this trade. Not only is Richardson a better player than Blount, he'll also contribute more than Blount could ever dream off. He'll help space out the floor with James Jones.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Definitely not true. The writer not only can't spell Blount, he made that up. We take on 800k in salary for a player who will actually play. We couldn't ask for any better return for Blount without taking on post 2010 salary. I love this.


Hey kid, where've you been?!


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

This trade gets a big "why not?" from me. Blount wasn't going to play more than 30 minutes the entire season, so they might as well give Richardson a shot.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Does this mean Mike is not playing SF for us? Hope to god that's the case.

Anybody else think that Dorell will see this news and give up, becoming an even more twitter obsessive, emo headcase than he already is?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

LMAO! 4 times in one off season!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Definitely not true. The writer not only can't spell Blount, he made that up. We take on 800k in salary for a player who will actually play. We couldn't ask for any better return for Blount without taking on post 2010 salary. I love this.


Damn Flash, where the hell have you been? i havent seen you post in a while.

Good move. Blount did nothing for us.


> I called this in another thread! im the new W2M biatches!


Nice call MB30, but you'll never reach my level :meditate:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

And isn't he actually a good lockerroom guy? Can't complain about this one at all.

Like last year, Blount's one contribution may have been playing against the Magic and having him stand on the perimeter the whole game just to distract Dwight Howard.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade3 said:


> Nice call MB30, but you'll never reach my level :meditate:


Yeah, true that. You are zen like in your ability :whiteflag:

Not often you can turn a deadweight contract, into a guy who can still put up 10 and 5, with a larger expiring.

Kudos, Riles.

We needed the depth. Now, add Tinsley, and depth chart is...

PG - Chalmers/Tinsley/Quinn
SG - Wade/Cook/Richardson
SF - Richardson?/Jones/Wright/Diawara
PF - Beasley?/Haslem
C - O'Neal/Anthony/Magloire

Issues heading into Training Camp:-

Beasley has to start. Surely we cant have our 2nd leading scorer coming off the bench again this season, but it's gonna be tough to unseat UD at that PF slot. I do honestly think Mike will be given a shot at the 3 this year, so he probably will start there, but I hope it is limited to 8-10 minutes a game at that spot, with 25 minutes coming at the PF.

That SF rotation is murky - I wonder who wins out there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MB30 said:


> Thank christ - Riles wouldnt touch a player option of that size for a guy like Q.
> 
> Hey, atleast we have a legitimate 3-5 options at SF. One of which will become a starter.
> 
> ...


eh'ehm...James Jones?

Or did he get traded with UD for Boozer already?

None of these guys are great, but at least we have one more fairly legit option to compete for the spot.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade3 said:


> Damn Flash, where the hell have you been? i havent seen you post in a while.
> 
> Good move. Blount did nothing for us.
> 
> Nice call MB30, but you'll never reach my level :meditate:


Ahhhh, apologies for my absence guys. I graduated from HS in May and it's been a whirlwind of travels/activities since, but I'm off to UF in a week, so that means plenty of free time.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

The '93 Heat said:


> Hey kid, where've you been?!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Good fit for Richardson, but he'll be competing for playing time with D. Cook, D. Wright and J. Jones.

This should be his final landing spot of the summer.

And an improved Beasley and signed Tinsley could indeed make this team pretty good.
PG - Chalmers/Tinsley/Quinn
SG - Wade/Cook/Richardson
SF - Richardson?/Jones/Wright/Diawara
PF - Beasley?/Haslem
C - O'Neal/Anthony/Magloire


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

I agree with dave.. he can be our younger, more mature antwan... 

we make wade somewhat happy with bringing a guy who stretches the floor and can post.. 

the only fault i see here is Q's injury problems.. he needs to keep healthy.. and thats goin to be huge for him.. 

lose a 3pt shooting center who barely boards for a SF who can board and has a better shot.. same expiring contract.. etc.. etc.. its a win win


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Not sure if it's been mentioned in this thread, but having a $9 mill contract coming off the books for 2010 never hurts. In fact, it's a beautiful thing!

Plus, D. Wade, Q Rich and Dorell are like the 3 Muskateers. Except only one is good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, Dorell named his son Devin Quentin Dwyane Wright, after Q-Rich and Wade.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

B-Easy said:


> Not sure if it's been mentioned in this thread, but having a $9 mill contract coming off the books for 2010 never hurts. In fact, it's a beautiful thing!
> 
> Plus, D. Wade, Q Rich and Dorell are like the 3 Muskateers. Except only one is good.


both exp next year one is 9.3 mil q rich and the other is 7.5 or so it does not really matter


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Dorell Wright probably just collapsed into tears after he heard this one.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Q-Rich sucks ballz!!!

When Wade comes to the realization that this bum isnt going to help him win a damn thing...their friendship will go right out the window.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Why does this guy make me think of the last time we made a pre-season trade with Minnesota...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The expectations for Q will be much lower. And I dont think he'll be quite as trigger-happy.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Breaking News! Q-Rich traded to Frito-Lay for two bags of Cooler ranch Doriots!


----------

